# Turn ON Parking Brake



## mptpro (Sep 30, 2018)

[mod edit to remove image advertising other site]


----------



## webdriverguy (May 25, 2017)

mptpro said:


> ...


Actually I learned this from Kim's video.


----------



## Tom Hudson (Dec 20, 2017)

Uh, there is absolutely nothing left of the original post. Why not just delete it altogether instead of editing it to nothing?


----------



## Magnets! (Jan 10, 2019)

Kim doesn't know how to read the manual


----------

